# Topics > AI in car and transport > Hypercars >  Czinger 21C, hybrid sports car, Czinger Vehicles Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Czinger Vehicles Inc.

czinger.com/about-21-c

Czinger 21C on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Czinger 21C: a 1250 hp 21st century hypercar capable of 0-62mph in 1.9 seconds

Feb 17, 2020




> Czinger's second teaser film announces that its 21C achieves 1250 hp (1233 bhp) and is capable of 0-62 mph (0-100 kph) in 1.9 seconds. This performance is attained through Czinger's in-house developed, strong hybrid powertrain and optimised, additively manufactured vehicle structure. 
> 
> The 21C is designed, developed, engineered and manufactured from the ground up in Los Angeles, California by 21st century scientists and artisans.  Built using proprietary design and manufacturing technologies, the 21C is an evolutionary leap in performance vehicle creation. 
> 
> (Czinger’s press conference 3 March, 11:00 – 11:15 CET, Geneva International Motor Show)

----------


## Airicist

"$2M Hypercar Combines AI, 3D Printing and Horsepower"
We now have the final production specs for the 21C.

June 4, 2021

----------

